# revolution 9



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone ever thought about using _Revollution 9_ by The Beatles in a haunt or display. If you have never heard the song befor than you will have know idea what I'm talking abut. I was listening to it and its..well really creepy, I mean I was frightened! Made me want to turn it off but I couldn't stop listening to it. I thought it would work really well in vortex tunnel or maybe sometime of dot room or really any blacklight room. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I haven't listended to the White Album for over 30 years now.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Halloweiner said:


> I haven't listended to the White Album for over 30 years now.


Oh wow!! haha! well here it is so those of you havn't heard it or don't rember well. You have to listen to the whole thing to really appreciate it...or get scared by it. The end is VERY scary.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

It would be great if you were doing an asylum type haunt or display. The dot room or vortex would be great!

(and me and my DH are big fans of the Beatles  )


.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Frankie's Girl said:


> It would be great if you were doing an asylum type haunt or display. The dot room or vortex would be great!
> 
> (and me and my DH are big fans of the Beatles  )
> 
> ...


Oh! Asylum would be good too! Great idea Frankie's Girl!


----------

